# How to play videos through usb on sony bravia bx32?



## wolverine12 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello.
i recently bought a new SOny bravia bx32. The problem is that i cant play the video files through usb. most of them are BRrips or BDrips that i get from frnds. Pls help me out. the files are detected when i connect the usb but wen i select play it just displays the message 'No playback' or something on that lines.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 2, 2012)

one option would be to convert the media into the format which your tv supports or to use a media player.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2012)

@wolverine12: I guess the videos u r playing are MKV format.
First check whether they r supported or not in your monitor


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Jan 4, 2012)

You need to re-encode them into mpeg4(h.264) format and they will play just fine. For that you need some good encoding software. Free or paid thats all.


----------



## casual_gamer (Jan 5, 2012)

if they are avi extension files, they should play.


----------



## d3p (Jan 5, 2012)

Sony TV's only supports Thumb Drives not more than some capacity & it play only mp4 & mp3, wav. [Note: It doesn;t support even usb HDD's also]

Other formats are not supported.


----------



## wolverine12 (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks for all the help.
it worked fine after encoding into mp4(h264) format.


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 31, 2012)

d3p5kor said:


> Sony TV's only supports Thumb Drives not more than some capacity & it play only mp4 & mp3, wav. [Note: It doesn;t support even usb HDD's also]
> 
> Other formats are not supported.



I own a sony bravia bx series 32' tv and till now i have used multiple storage media with it to play vids.... card readers/pmps and phones in storage mode/flash drives of upto 16gb all through usb port...and it is capable of palyin MPEG 2 encoded videos too


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 31, 2012)

wolverine12 said:


> thanks for all the help.
> it worked fine after encoding into mp4(h264) format.



which software you used to encode it?


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 31, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> which software you used to encode it?



1.Video Converter Factory For Quick Conversion OF  HD Video Clips(Gameplays/Walkthrough/Trailers,etc) using predefined mpeg2 profile
2.Handbrake For movie conversion using custom settings
although video converter factory is decent for long video conversion too and its free!!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2012)

I suggest buying an external media player for the tv to play all files. Players like AC RYAN POHD, ASUS Oplay , WD mytv hd etc are good options and should be highly considered for anybody owning or buying an hdtv.


----------



## savagex (Feb 7, 2012)

Sony cant play lots of formats. Big reason why i switched to Samsung. Cheaper, same performance as a Bravia and plays all video formats under the sun.


----------



## casual_gamer (Feb 7, 2012)

savagex said:


> Sony cant play lots of formats. Big reason why i switched to Samsung. Cheaper, same performance as a Bravia and plays all video formats under the sun.



can it play wmv


----------



## pratzgh1 (Feb 8, 2012)

d3p said:


> Sony TV's only supports Thumb Drives not more than some capacity & it play only mp4 & mp3, wav. [Note: It doesn;t support even usb HDD's also]
> 
> Other formats are not supported.



Dude, do some R&D and then write about all of it so confidently. I own a 40" BX420, which has a 500GB HDD always attached (powered through USB itself) and plays almost every format thrown at it. Only a few are not supported.

Here's a pic of the manual:

*i55.tinypic.com/35i2mmr.jpg

Yeah, I know that other sony's may not support this list, that is where the converters come in play


----------

